# A Gathering Of Casio's



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

Thought I was mostly a Seiko collector...










They just kind of creeped up on me.


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

Nice group you have there always had a soft spot for Casio myself , I like the G Shock in the centre very stealth like


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Nice selection you have there.


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice collection.


----------



## Bri (Nov 2, 2006)

Is there a collective noun for a "bunch" of watches ?


----------



## BruceS (Apr 9, 2007)

It is a nice collection of Casios! I've really gotten into G-Shocks lately. You would think one would be enough, but hey, I'm a WIS







I'm just finding that with my current lifestyle, the multi function digitals are very useful. Funny though - I used to do flight test work and also testing of avionics comm equipment in a lab, and I wore a mechanical chrono. The Sinn 142 was the only one that was really useful because the layout is so much easier to read. I should've been using a digital back then! Now my "mission critical" timing event of the day is running hot water in the tub for my son's bath for exactly 17 min followed by cold water for exactly 4 minutes (we have old crappy plumbing). Welcome to my current high tech world









Cheers,

Bruce


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

Bri said:


> Is there a collective noun for a "bunch" of watches ?


A "flickkijump" of quartzes.

A "sweep" of mechanicals.


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Makky the bottom left Casio is nice. What is the lug width?


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

Bri said:


> Is there a collective noun for a "bunch" of watches ?


An obsession??


----------

